

Sepp Blatter to resign as Fifa president - jsingleton
http://www.theguardian.com/football/live/2015/jun/02/fifa-calls-press-conference-amid-latest-corruption-claims-live

======
M8
So the decisions about where a bunch of millioners will be kicking a ball will
be made more fairly?

